# where to get satellite dish



## partnership (28 Dec 2011)

Will be moving shortly and the new property does not have a satellite dish.  At present we use free to air with a satellite dish and get the irish channels through an aerial.  Wondering if we should connect to sky basic package for a year in order to get the dish installed or is it cheaper to buy a dish and install ourselves (not that I would know how).  Was thinking of going for UPC but they really don't have a lot of channels compared to free to air.


----------



## monagt (28 Dec 2011)

> Was thinking of going for UPC but they really don't have a lot of channels compared to free to air.



Can you clarify? Is Free to Air better than UPC and by how much?

Thx


----------



## Eithneangela (28 Dec 2011)

By a trillion - it's FREE! You get most of the stations that one could want - all  you need is a satellite dish and a box. We were SKY customers for a couple of  years, researched the market and discovered that we could actually cut off SKY, keep the box and dish (after 12 months they're yours) and then got a local TV guy to stick an aerial in the attic and show us how to get all the FREE TV that's available out there (about 300+ stations, including all the BBC's, ITV's Channel 4 etc.). Go for the FREE one.


----------



## monagt (28 Dec 2011)

> Go for the FREE one.



Any recommended installers in West Dublin??


----------



## serotoninsid (28 Dec 2011)

monagt said:


> Any recommended installers in West Dublin??



One other option - get minimum sly package - with free box and install (usally offer these) - and sub for the minimum contract period.


----------



## horusd (29 Dec 2011)

Try Maplins for dish. Aldi did sell these before, not sure if they are planning to again.


----------



## Jazz01 (1 Jan 2012)

All depends on what you want yourself... I've FTA for a number of years & all good...

Putting a dish up & picking up FTA is not that difficult... just needs a little patience... alternatively you could pay someone for the package & installation... from what I've seen advertised in Cork, it's about €100 to €150 for it. Just a once off payment, so bearing in mind that a dish, set top box, LNB, wiring, mount bracket will cost you about €80, might be better to get someone to install it? Where are you living - maybe someone could recommend an installer...


----------



## partnership (1 Jan 2012)

Thanks am in Meath area.  Have sky box which we currently use so just need dish and someone to set it up if someone can recommend.  Am veering towards getting sky for the year at the min package of 25 per month


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Jan 2012)

Afaik, these guys have a pretty good reputation, and they provide lots of helpful info on their website FAQ. 

There are often good deals on nearly-new equipment to be had on the likes of Adverts.ie, and much heated debate  on the relevant sub-forum of Boards.ie.


----------



## serotoninsid (1 Jan 2012)

partnership said:


> Have sky box which we currently use


So you already have a dish up?


----------



## partnership (5 Jan 2012)

In current house have dish am moving next week to new house which does not have dish.  Have been free to air for 6 months now and am quite happy with it


----------

